# Platy with swollen gills--no redness



## JoannaBanana (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi, I have 
10G freshwater tank 
4 female platies (original two females and two of their surviving female offspring)
9 Red Cherry Shrimp
Many, many plants
gravel with peat moss and sand substrate
Tank has been up and running about 1 1/2 years

One of the adult platies is sick. ONE YEAR AGO I NOTICED: She had a few scales that look raised here and there on her body and around one gill (not mucousy) and the edges of the scales look lighter, whitish, but otherwise completely symptom-less. After scouring the internet, the only thing that matched her conditions was tail and fin rot of the body. (Tails and fins ironically were and still are not affected.) I did not medicate because of the shrimp (copper) and read that this fungal infection can spring up as a result of stress; (My son had recently dumped an entire can of food in the tank and things got bad before they got better....) but that when things in the tank are normalized, fish can usually recover on their own.

NOW, ONE YEAR LATER: Same platy still has same problem. Did not get better, but did not get worse and did not spread to any other platies. HOWEVER, the last couple of days, she's be sitting in the corner at the bottom of the tank. Her gills are sticking out, but not red in side, and her breathing is labored. She still comes out of hiding to eat (or when she thinks it might be time to eat.) but usually goes right back to resting on the bottom. Her dorsal and tail fin seemed to be clamped now, as well, but again, the white-ness or raised scales problem has not spread or worsened. Other three platies are completely normal.

Ammonia and nitrites, nitrates, ph are great. 

Diagnosis? Does this baby need to be euthanized? Shrimp-friendly treatments?

Thanks!


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

Put her in her own tank away from the others. This could be old age. She could be sick. I doubt it. She may be getting picked on by the others too. Platy's don't have a long life. See what happens.


----------

